# Copperhead Heading to the Big Easy!



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

First I want to say thanks to microskiff and it's users that have helped me and other shoppers with answers and reports about a new build. It was a huge help in making the choices I did.

Looks like Mel and the gang have got my gel coat in and will begin spraying in the next couple days. I went through Richard at Bossman who has been an excellent source of information as well. A few specs on the boat...

2012 Copperhead Tourney Edition
Black hull, mattahorn deck
Low Profile Center console
50HP Tohatsu
Top hatch on front deck
Casting platform, poling platform
Electrical package
Float-on Trailer

Being over here in NOLA it is gonna be hard to get pictures so if anyone is around the shop and can take pictures I'd really appreciate it!!! Going to be some restless nights ahead.Can't wait to get out in the marsh!!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats brother! We gotta get an Ankona Rally setup this summer.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Gramps! Appreciate all the info you've given. I'm always up for a good get together. Maybe if the stars align just right you can actually wet a line over here!!!

P.S. I'm sure you've heard but a reminder to keep an eye out on the Ankona Website, Think Mel is going to have a couple things added very soon. :-X


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats! I never thought I'd see a day when black surpassed sea foam green in popularity for boat colors...lol.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Lucky duck! I wanted black. Haha! 

Where do you live in NO? I'm in Kenner and a SUV 17 will be residing with me in about 2 weeks...


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

I really do like the traditional sea foam and lighter colors but I've seen a lot of stained hulls over the years from the dark marsh waters around here. A lot of that has to do with the owner not maintaining his boat I figure but once you get a couple deep scratches from oysters or what not that water tends to stain deep in those scratches. 

4x4: I'm in old metairie, Will have to get together soon. Your boat will be done before mine so lets go test her out!!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> I really do like the traditional sea foam and lighter colors but I've seen a lot of stained hulls over the years from the dark marsh waters around here. A lot of that has to do with the owner not maintaining his boat I figure but once you get a couple deep scratches from oysters or what not that water tends to stain deep in those scratches.
> 
> 4x4: I'm in old metairie, Will have to get together soon. Your boat will be done before mine so lets go test her out!!



Your boat is going to be freaking sick!

That is EXACTLY why I wanted black. My buddy has 19' Key West that is off white and it has a semi stained hull. He had it cleaned and looked great until the first time he took it out. Once my boat has bad discoloration it will probably get "black coat" but that wont be for a while.. This thing is gonna be cleaned every single time.

I have a "friend" that lives off of Gruner Road off of Metarie road so I'm over there a fair amount. I drive a 99 red Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 with black 20s... Gangsta. I know.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

im going to stop in there sometime this week i think if i see it ill snag you a few pics.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> im going to stop in there sometime this week i think if i see it ill snag you a few pics.



If you see a sea foam green SUV with center console take some pictures for me!!! I've only seen 2 pictures of it and that was when it was in a parking lot!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Look forward to seeing you out in the marsh in that shiny new ride. Congrats!


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats bro! Gonna be a sick ride, hopefully ill see it around. 
I got 10 more weeks on my new East Cape. Ill be glad to help christen her in !


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks freedive! That would be great! 

Appreciate the welcomes! Got some pics today, going to post them tomorrow. 

Going to have to give me the low down on the east cape Ryan!! 
Lamarsh, biloxi marsh is calling our names.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks PIB! First time I've seen it! Looks like Mel and the gang are keeping up the good work.

Talked with Richard, They are picking it up today and will begin hanging the accessories and I should have it the last weekend in March. Going to be a long but well worth it drive. I just missed the sweet season for reds in the shallows around here but there will still be plenty of action in the area. Carbon Marine gave me a call and they are on backorder a couple weeks so the pole will be delayed a bit but that shouldn't be an issue. Next purchase.....chartplotter. Suggestions welcome....


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Man that thing looks sweet.  Any idea what kind of performance you'll get with the 50?  What areas will you be using it in?  Another Metairie guy here.  We all need to get together sometime.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd go with a garmin. I have a 441 cause I've had it for a few years. But theyre great. The 546s is a great unit 




> Thanks PIB! First time I've seen it! Looks like Mel and the gang are keeping up the good work.
> 
> Talked with Richard, They are picking it up today and will begin hanging the accessories and I should have it the last weekend in March. Going to be a long but well worth it drive.  I just missed the sweet season for reds in the shallows around here but there will still be plenty of action in the area. Carbon Marine gave me a call and they are on backorder a couple weeks so the pole will be delayed a bit but that shouldn't be an issue. Next purchase.....chartplotter. Suggestions welcome....


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Next purchase.....chartplotter. Suggestions welcome....


Go to West over on Harrison and look at the areas you want to run on their units that have the detail charts programmed in. Some of the "detail" charts are lacking in detail for some of the areas. Get the one that has the best available chart for your intended use. Oh, and West's prices are ridiculous, so find what you want on the net and make them price match. They happily price match. Make sure Mel leaves you a pull cord in your rigging tube so that you can pull the 'ducer cable through.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll be heading over to West tomorrow to do some shopping. 

Paul, shoot me a PM with your number, we'll try and make a trip sometime soon. I grew up in Baton Rouge and always fished Leeville but have been going mainly to Biloxi Marsh lately and plan on sticking around there. We'll see on the performance come this weekend with the 50. I'm picking her up Saturday and should be back saturday night. Couple pics of it right when Bossman got it from Mel.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Very Nice! I know you are stoked! Keep the pics coming.

Pete


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Badass!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Super sweet looking skiff there. PM sent.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Drove the 5.5 hr to Tallahassee to pick her up then turned right around and drove back into NOLA saturday night. Mel and Bossman did an excellent job putting this boat together. The finish is actually superior to what I thought I would get with a boat of this price. Very nice work...
The Floaton trailer is fine!! I've had just as many people ask me about the trailer then they have about the boat. It amazingly is pretty smooth to tote about around the horrible rodes of the New Orleans area.
I've decided to go with the Garmin 441s GPS. I'm also looking at a few other things that I need including a new Minn Kota trolling motor with quick release (need advice on quick release bow mount model that others have used and liked please) and a stereo. I like my early morning runs thru the marsh with coffee and tunes. ;D. Not much room left on the center console to mount the reciever so I may stick in the back storage hatch. Think I'll go with one of the setups that just has radio and Iphone hook-up that you can store the phone in to keep it out of the weather, I may run a remote for it up to the console and put it next to the small area next to the throttle if it would fit.

Took the boat out Sunday morning to Lake Pontchartrain with my Pops. No beer or fishing rods, just wanted to get it wet. I didn't have a GPS and all we did was break her in so no true performance numbers as of yet. After about 2.5 hours of break in I started to get a little more aggressive with her. Not sure exatly but with the standard prop I believe my dad and I were running about 40 MPH. Again that was with no gear in the boat. Lake was faily smooth, about a 10 mph south west wind. Pops snapped a few photos for the books. Any advice on the prop selection for similar set ups?


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Check this out, it might fit your stereo needs pretty well.

http://www.prospecelectronics.com/product_info.php?products_id=136


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How many HP is that outboard? The skiff looks sweet. 
I have the 440 Garmin on mine. You'll notice putting a GPS on that console isn't easy. There's not much space. I fabricated a mounting bracket for mine. I'm going to fab up a few more and make them available to anyone that wants to purchase one for these consoles. It's cleaner than a lot of the random bracket adapters most are running.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

that thing looks awesome!!!! I'm still on the fence between the copperhead and the cayenne and this made my choice even harder!!!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Very good looking ride..it will be fun trickimg it out. Check this out for tunes. http://www.amazon.com/Poly-Planar-Player-Audio-Speakers-Input/dp/B0013EX7GG


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

50HP Tohatsu.

Thanks LA marsh, I was eying that one and think I may go that route. Only problem is there is no dry area in this  boat and to use my Iphone I'd have to use the head phone jack and then store it in some kind of waterproof case that actually works. Going to do some shopping and see what I can find. 

PIB; PM sent

PS. I HATE STATE AND PARISH TAXES......WHAT A RIP. THEN THEY WANT ME TO WAIT FOR APPT ON THE 17th. PLEASE!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My center console is very dry. so is my front compartment. Never sees a drop of water. 

Are you sure you're hitting 40 mph? I wouldn't think so, because everyone running 50's are getting 36-38 mph. I get 39-41 with my 60, propped. And I actually go faster with more people in the skiff than less.


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

LooKs awesome man! We need to hook up, id love to check it out one day.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome looking skiff!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> My center console is very dry. so is my front compartment. Never sees a drop of water.
> 
> Are you sure you're hitting 40 mph? I wouldn't think so, because everyone running 50's are getting 36-38 mph. I get 39-41 with my 60, propped. And I actually go faster with more people in the skiff than less.


Must be nice. My front compartment is never dry!! :'(


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

> > My center console is very dry. so is my front compartment. Never sees a drop of water.
> >
> > Are you sure you're hitting 40 mph? I wouldn't think so, because everyone running 50's are getting 36-38 mph. I get 39-41 with my 60, propped. And I actually go faster with more people in the skiff than less.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments guys!

I'm with you  4x4, indeed this pic was taken after an all day hard rain we had yesterday with no cover. Not saying that they should be dry because they are definitely not classified as dry storage. The center console is not too wet but it still gets water in it. I'd imagine if it was a normal run with typical running spray it would stay high and dry but wouldn't chance it with my phone. I'm going to try and figure out how the majority of the water is getting in and MacGyver something. Lil water doesn't bother me.

PIB, I could have been going 15MPH and not known any better, I'm terrible at estimating speed. I was just stabbing at it. Again I was running the boat with nothing in it. Not even all the required coast gaurd requirements :-[. Going out tomorrow morning with a buddy and I'll have a GPS to get us an accurate reading with two guys and gear.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

> > > My center console is very dry. so is my front compartment. Never sees a drop of water.
> > >
> > > Are you sure you're hitting 40 mph? I wouldn't think so, because everyone running 50's are getting 36-38 mph. I get 39-41 with my 60, propped. And I actually go faster with more people in the skiff than less.
> >
> ...




Is that a picture of your front hatch? Is that freshwater or saltwater? Something is not right, but could just be a small problem to fix.

My SUV17 has an open bulkhead and it's pretty bone dry while running it or rain.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes my front hatch, it is rain water. That water got in from my boat sitting on the trailer (Tilted back) in a hard rain storm.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

My copperhead was leaking around the fuel filler neck badly removed it and cleaned sealer and resealed ok now and would only leak when washing or raining


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

That's a pretty bad leak...my gen1 didn't have that problem


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> 50HP Tohatsu.
> 
> Thanks LA marsh, I was eying that one and think I may go that route. Only problem is there is no dry area in this  boat and to use my Iphone I'd have to use the head phone jack and then store it in some kind of waterproof case that actually works. Going to do some shopping and see what I can find.
> 
> ...


I have the Poly Planar ipod thing on my bay boat, and I just got this case for my iphone - you may want to check it out:

http://www.drycase.com/


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Check out the life proof case for the iPhone. A friend of mine has one and loves it.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Been busy at work and not able to do too much work on the boat and even less fishing! Got the big job out the way and I'll have some more time now. Couple things I've done since the purchase is install the minn kota SM55lb trolling motor and quick release bracket, push pole holder, Carbon marine pole, Lowrance HDS 5 ( sonic hub to install later) and new solas SS prop. Oh and most importantly.....suction cup beer holders....no comments on the natty light please.

For the numbers people, I'm running the 50 HP with stock 13 Pitch prop and getting wide open at 34 and cruising around 30 to 32 with two people and gear.  Added a couple pics from recent trips. Dragging the boat down to Destin this weekend to try and pickup a couple reds while the ole lady relaxes on the beach. If anyone in Destina area has been considering purchasing a copperhead and is interested in taking a look while I'm down PM me, or if you just want to talk fish and drink!!!. Tight Lines...
Buddy Kevin with  a two spotter in Delacroix









Windy day so decided to catch a few flounder in the lake








HDS 5








Love these things








Waiting out a storm at an empty camp


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Where did u get those awesome beer cup suction cup things???


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Where did u get those awesome beer cup suction cup things???


X2!!!! Gotta get sum!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

FOUND EM!

http://grippit.com/index.html


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Such a simple idea can amaze....West Marine for about 15 bucks.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

leauxtide,
I live in NOLA (uptown). I've been looking at the Ankona boats for a little while now and have probably read everything there is on the internet about them, but of course there's nothing like actually being on one. If you're willing, I'd really like to check yours out. Maybe we can take her out in the marsh sometime soon? I'm more than willing to cover some costs such as gas, etc. I'd greatly appreciate your help. Feel free to contact me on here, text or call.

Thanks and looking forward to hearing from you!

Brandon
(3 one 8) 4 five 8 - six 8 six 2


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

PM SENT Brandon...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

What are your WOT&cruise rpms and speed?

At WOT I'm seeing 30mph at 5500 rpms with a 12 pitch turning point prop.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

The 50HP trimmed up and pinned I'm getting about 33-34 with the solas saturn 13 pitch 11.1 diameter running about 5700 to 5800 RPM. I believe the max on the motor is 5850 RPM.


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

very nice boat.... Is there a website for these boats....


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

> very nice boat.... Is there a website for these boats....


www.ankonaboats.com


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

Did you ever figure out teh leak in teh hatch? That seems like a pretty big annoyance.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried to seal the fuel fill port with 5200 and it seemed to help although I don't think that is the main culprit. So to answer the question no. It hasn't gotten wet in standard running so it hadn't been too bad. I'm going to try and do a couple more things and will post the results.


----------

